# Is a 2006 Chevy Colorado 4X4 beach worthy



## mrgreenc21 (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a small pickup truck that I just put new tires on. The tires have about an inch of tread but are the standard 15" size. 

Does anybody know if this truck will perform driving on the beach? Will the truck be too light? 

Advice before I go and get myself stuck would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Not sure what you mean by an inch of tread. Are they low pro's or something? What size are the tires?


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

honestly id advise against going onto the sand with a 15" tire. but i dont remember the coloroda being THAT small of a truck. is it a 15" tire or is it on a 15" rim?

assuming your 4H is working properly, you will be able to move along in the sand. but with such a small tire your biggest problem is going to be getting high centered in the deep ruts. and being that low puts your transmission right into the sand. if you have an automatic, thats almost begging for heat problems.

if your on a 15" rim with a good size tire, thats a different story. just remember to air down properly and youll be fine. though driving on the sand does take some technique.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

I think what mrgreenc21 is saying is his new tires have an inch of tread depth.
The 15" is the rim diameter. For years all we had on full size vehicles was 14 and 15 inch dia. wheels. Just because all the new cars and trucks have 16 - 22 inch wheels does not mean that the outer circumference will be any bigger. As most rim sizes increase tire sidewall decreases, this is for performance and handling. Therefore a smaller rim diameter with a larger 70 or 80 series tire will do better in sand and snow due to more sidewall flex, not to mention as air pressure is decreased there is more side wall to lay down to increase the footprint of the tire.


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

it was just unclear to me. lol. a 15" tire... like something found on an old nissan pickup isnt something id recomend going onto the beach with. and i couldnt see a colorado being that small of a truck either, lol. 

but a 15" rim is perfectly fine. i run 31x10.50s on my 15x8 rims. just air down and pay attention to the soft stuff. =]


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Entropy said:


> it was just unclear to me. lol. a 15" tire... like something found on an old nissan pickup isnt something id recomend going onto the beach with. and i couldnt see a colorado being that small of a truck either, lol.
> 
> but a 15" rim is perfectly fine. i run 31x10.50s on my 15x8 rims. just air down and pay attention to the soft stuff. =]


Entropy, sorry if it sounded like I was undermining your prior response. Not at all !I just figured you misunderstood what he was referring to. You must be young, referring to your statement about 15" and "old nissan" I can remember when 14" was standard equipment and there was no such thing as nissan, it was datsun then and they would have been equipped with 13" LOL. They, (nissans) might be a good choice now, but back then you would not have much of a truck after a year or two in the salt air! Man those things where rust buckets.


----------



## mrgreenc21 (Dec 2, 2008)

hhahahahahah Thanks a lot guys for the responses....... also sorry for the unclear description. I meant to say 15" rim. It is a standard so I think that if I deflate the tires properly I should be okay. I just got back to the states today and man it is good to be back. 

If the weather permits I will make a drive to the beach. I'll make sure to follow up on the thread. Thanks again.


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

racewire20 said:


> Entropy, sorry if it sounded like I was undermining your prior response. Not at all !I just figured you misunderstood what he was referring to. You must be young, referring to your statement about 15" and "old nissan" I can remember when 14" was standard equipment and there was no such thing as nissan, it was datsun then and they would have been equipped with 13" LOL. They, (nissans) might be a good choice now, but back then you would not have much of a truck after a year or two in the salt air! Man those things where rust buckets.


lol, its fine. youve probably got a number of years on me, but i like to think that im AFTER my time. lol. i love my jeeps, the older the better. and being a jeeper, its safe to say that ive never rode around on a 15" tire. lol.

mrgeenc21 - when are you heading down there? im looking to make a trip myself and if its around the same time we can get up together. i prefer not to wheel (or beach drive) alone in case i do end up getting stuck. i probably wont be fishing unless there is a blitz going on or something, but i just like to chill and take in the scenery. and the ladies eat it up too.  lol. just let me know.


----------



## mrgreenc21 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Beach Driving*

Hey Entropy,

I thought I'd be going this weekend but I guess the wife and kids had different plans. The plans weren't too bad ...... they did include going and watching the De La Hoya and Pacman fight so I wasn't too upset lol. I will probably go next weekend 13DEC to Wilmington NC area, Let me know.


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

i really cant this weekend. ill hopefully be in elizebeth city riding some motocross. if not... surfing virginia waters...


----------



## drum junky (Jan 23, 2008)

my buddy has an 06 RADO with stock rims and tire and he drive out on the north end of carolina beach no problem!


----------



## surf&stream (Sep 6, 2009)

I just sold my Colorado for a larger truck. It drives graet inthe sand as long as you air down. I've pulled full size trucks out with it. My new truck, F350 single rear tire, seems a little heavy in the front.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

If the front tires are plowing, try dropping the air pressure a little more.


----------



## Ford Recovery (Dec 18, 2005)

drop the tires down to 20, leave it in low range.

Low range takes all the strain off the transmission. chances of getting stuck are slim to none.

i drive a stock 97 tahoe. i put my tires down to 25 and drive in 2wd until i feel it dig in the back,(hardly ever) then put it in low till im back on harder sand. i was just recently in avon, buxton, oregon inlet, and corralla and did not have any problems at all anywhere. if its 4wd it will go down the beach with tires aired down end of story. If anyone disagrees all they have to do is give me a vehicle thats not a car and ill prove them wrong.


----------

